# Urgent one day gig in KSA**ASAP



## akflightmedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Is there anyone ins KSA right now?

I have a client who needs a ride/escort from his compound to the airport.

That is it...ride along, get him there and carry luggage, push in wheelchair.

Notify me ASAP.


----------



## akflightmedic (Aug 28, 2013)

Escort obtained. 

Thanks

This thread can be deleted or locked.


----------

